# NEW RIU 2019 BUG REPORT AND INFO



## sunni (Oct 1, 2019)

Welcome to RIU 2019 upgrade

Thanks for your patience please read entirely before reporting any bugs

Our old look wasn’t compatible with the new xenforo update sorry expect a few changes visually over the next wee bit but nothing that will change so drastically you’ll have to learn to use the site again

There isn’t too much on the user side that has changed so please make sure before reporting bugs that it is not user error

If you’re unsure how to use the new version of rollitup I’ve created a user guide
Here : 





RIU User Guide & FAQ 2019


Front Page Basics. At the top (sorta left) hand bar you'll have 3 options Forums/ What's New / Members all three have drop down links that are explained by clicking what they mean Top right is user interface you have your name, which drops down into options like your preferences, avatar...



www.rollitup.org




As with all server upgrades expect some bugs and report here with needed information
Pc/ Mac ? Android iPhone ? Browser ? Windows version ? What the issue is and any information that can help sort the issue

What’s new ?

New rounded avatars *insert ohhhh ahhh fireworks noise here *

Last poster avatar on forums list

Bb code and rich text for profile posts

Better look for iPhone. X

And a few other things irrelevant to users but important for mod staff


What’s gone
You’ll notice the live chat is gone

So is grow journal BLOGS
I am so sorry for the inconvenience I know this is crushing to many users
When we originally switched from vbulletin 6 years ago they had a blog feature that was a third party feature that could be imported to xenforo
It’s been 6 years and that developer is no longer supporting the blog feature and hadn’t for 3 years prior before we changed the server
We couldn’t save it I am so sorry


----------



## sunni (Oct 1, 2019)

We are aware photos are having issues uploading


----------



## sunni (Oct 1, 2019)

Hello hi if you have a bug and issue please comment here
The more users tell us the better and faster we can fix it ....otherwise we won’t know and it won’t get fixed


----------



## TrippleDip (Oct 1, 2019)

sunni said:


> Hello hi if you have a bug and issue please comment here
> The more users tell us the better and faster we can fix it ....otherwise we won’t know and it won’t get fixed


Just want to say that the new layout is a *huge* improvement on mobile. Not a huge fan of the green location bar but who cares about that.

The only thing not working 100% for me is that some of the banners (not all) extend past the edge of the screen. ie you can scroll the window left and right when you shouldn't be able to.


----------



## Admin (Oct 1, 2019)

Image uploader fixed


----------



## newbie2323 (Oct 1, 2019)

Admin said:


> Image uploader fixed


Images still not working for me on mobile. Also, I got a message saying a 4.8mb image was too large. Has the max file size been reduced?

Love the new site except for that, and maybe the color scheme.


----------



## heaze2010 (Oct 1, 2019)

newbie2323 said:


> Images still not working for me on mobile. Also, I got a message saying a 4.8mb image was too large. Has the max file size been reduced?
> 
> Love the new site except for that, and maybe the color scheme.


Same here not working for me either on iPhone


----------



## Bareback (Oct 1, 2019)

I have an abondance of roaches collecting in the ashtray... Is that relavent...it seems to have affected my spelling.


----------



## newbie2323 (Oct 1, 2019)

Ok, I was just able to attach a 1.8 mb image. But the 4.8 mb one still throws an error...

"Oops! We ran into some problems.
The uploaded file is too large for the server to process."


----------



## Hempire828 (Oct 1, 2019)

I have an iPhone 8... can’t show off my Genius Granddaddy!! Same files are too big


----------



## Admin (Oct 1, 2019)

newbie2323 said:


> Ok, I was just able to attach a 1.8 mb image. But the 4.8 mb one still throws an error...
> 
> "Oops! We ran into some problems.
> The uploaded file is too large for the server to process."


Give that a Shot


----------



## Admin (Oct 1, 2019)

5mb file


----------



## newbie2323 (Oct 2, 2019)

Admin said:


> Give that a Shot


Yep, that fixed it.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2019)

Coupla minor things:
1) highlighting text (say, to bold or italicize) shows very poor contrast; can that be changed?

2) "Log out" works but the screen hangs as if not yet logged out When I click on something I get the dialog box telling me I have to be logged in to do [thing].

"Just because" request: provide options for shape of avatar frame


----------



## sunni (Oct 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Coupla minor things:
> 1) highlighting text (say, to bold or italicize) shows very poor contrast; can that be changed?
> 
> 2) "Log out" works but the screen hangs as if not yet logged out When I click on something I get the dialog box telling me I have to be logged in to do [thing].
> ...


Can’t do the avatar frame that’s xenforo base model they changed due to aesthetics of all social media’s has basically changed to the circle sorry


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2019)

sunni said:


> Can’t do the avatar frame that’s xenforo base model they changed due to aesthetics of all social media’s has basically changed to the circle sorry


Oh well, thanks


----------



## myke (Oct 3, 2019)

mouse keyboard on samsung smart tv,cant use the X or delete all.tried resetting.works everywhere else.thxthx


----------



## sunni (Oct 3, 2019)

myke said:


> mouse keyboard on samsung smart tv,cant use the X or delete all.tried resetting.works everywhere else.thxthx


I’m. Not sure xenforo really supports this I’ll look into it


----------



## myke (Oct 3, 2019)

thx,also can i remove the blurry circle s in the alerts?


----------



## sunni (Oct 3, 2019)

myke said:


> thx,also can i remove the blurry circle s in the alerts?


No those are the users avatars who are alerting you sorry that’s apart of the feature of the website we have no control of


----------



## myke (Oct 3, 2019)

sunni said:


> No those are the users avatars who are alerting you sorry that’s apart of the feature of the website we have no control of


well thx for your time.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2019)

Could someone change the font color on threads with new messages and threads with read messages so there is higher contrast between the two. As it is there is almost an imperceptible difference.
Thank you


----------



## sunni (Oct 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Coupla minor things:
> 1) highlighting text (say, to bold or italicize) shows very poor contrast; can that be changed?
> 
> 2) "Log out" works but the screen hangs as if not yet logged out When I click on something I get the dialog box telling me I have to be logged in to do [thing].
> ...


I forgot to ask are you Mac or pc


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2019)

sunni said:


> I forgot to ask are you Mac or pc


pc, windows 10


----------



## lokie (Oct 5, 2019)

A breakdown of post/message statistics is no longer available on the members profile pages.

Can this data be found elsewhere on the site?

Thanks


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Could someone change the font color on threads with new messages and threads with read messages so there is higher contrast between the two. As it is there is almost an imperceptible difference.
> Thank you


I would appreciate this much too, if it's possible. I'm on Android 7.0. Thanks for your time Sunni!


----------



## Brettman (Oct 5, 2019)

I’m still having trouble zooming on attachments, I can click on them and view them, but if I try to zoom it just kind of explodes to full zoom. iPhone SE


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 5, 2019)

How do you get a gif into your signature?


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 5, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How do you get a gif into your signature?


Go to imgur.com (in desktop mode, if you're on mobile), and create an account. Hit "new post" button. Hit "hidden" button. Scroll through your file system to select the one you want to upload. After it uploads, copy that link to your clipboard, and then paste it into your signature box on RIU. 

There may be an easier way to do it. I'm all ears, if someone knows how....


BTW- imgur.com is VERY safe, and widely used on other forums I visit. I have used it for a few years, with absolutely zero problems. No spam or crap like that.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 5, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> Go to imgur.com (in desktop mode, if you're on mobile), and create an account. Hit "new post" button. Hit "hidden" button. Scroll through your file system to select the one you want to upload. After it uploads, copy that link to your clipboard, and then paste it into your signature box on RIU.
> 
> There may be an easier way to do it. I'm all ears, if someone knows how....
> 
> ...


Thanks but I can’t figure it out.


----------



## sunni (Oct 5, 2019)

lokie said:


> A breakdown of post/message statistics is no longer available on the members profile pages.
> 
> Can this data be found elsewhere on the site?
> 
> Thanks


hovering over the users name should show some stats messages etc


Brettman said:


> I’m still having trouble zooming on attachments, I can click on them and view them, but if I try to zoom it just kind of explodes to full zoom. iPhone SE


I’m really not sure I’ve played around with this myself and I’m not having any issues 
I have an iPhone x 
I’ll have to wait a bit to see if others are having similar problems etc to try to narrow down if it’s a phone issue or a website issue


----------



## sunni (Oct 5, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How do you get a gif into your signature?


You would go to edit your signature 
Find a gif you want like on giphy right hand click the gif and copy the link 
Go to your signature box click the two chain links on the box next to a T wth an arrow paste the url there and click save


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 5, 2019)

sunni said:


> You would go to edit your signature
> Find a gif you want like on giphy right hand click the gif and copy the link
> Go to your signature box click the two chain links on the box next to a T wth an arrow paste the url there and click save


I did it like you say but it doesn’t show as you can see. Do I have to add a closure to the link to make it appear? I copied it like you said.


----------



## lokie (Oct 5, 2019)

sunni said:


> hovering over the users name should show *some *stats messages etc


Yes it does provide _some_, however that is the most basic of information. It does not provide the same breakdown of 
statistics as the old format.


----------



## inDC4now (Oct 6, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Coupla minor things:
> 1) highlighting text (say, to bold or italicize) shows very poor contrast; can that be changed?


Hey, thanks for your time and efforts and this thread too! Highlighting text does contrast poorly. Now I know it isn't just me! Firefox Quantum. Equally difficult to see the highlighted text in Chrome and Edge too, via windows.


----------



## inDC4now (Oct 6, 2019)

lokie said:


> Yes it does provide _some_, however that is the most basic of information. It does not provide the same breakdown of
> statistics as the old format.


I remember a report that showed a sorted list of threads I'd posted in, ranked by number of posts.


----------



## sethimus (Oct 6, 2019)

would be nice if threads with new content had a bit darker/bolder look compaired to the ones with no new content. old system had better visibility there


----------



## sunni (Oct 6, 2019)

sethimus said:


> would be nice if threads with new content had a bit darker/bolder look compaired to the ones with no new content. old system had better visibility there


What are you on pc mobile what?
Because mine is VERY distinct but I saw that mac looked very bad 
We’re trying to pin point what systems are having what issues


----------



## sunni (Oct 6, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I did it like you say but it doesn’t show as you can see. Do I have to add a closure to the link to make it appear? I copied it like you said.


I see it moving and all .... what are you on ? I see it on mobile just fine


----------



## sethimus (Oct 6, 2019)

safari on ipad with newest ipad os


----------



## sunni (Oct 6, 2019)

lokie said:


> Yes it does provide _some_, however that is the most basic of information. It does not provide the same breakdown of
> statistics as the old format.


You said post and message stats I see those by hovering over do you not ? Can you show me what you see ? 
What more statistic are you looking for ? 
Can you be more detailed please


----------



## sunni (Oct 6, 2019)

sethimus said:


> safari on ipad with newest ipad os


Can you show me what it looks like for you because I’m on iPhone and it’s very obvious to me what’s new and what’s old 
I mean there’s no mistaking it


----------



## sethimus (Oct 6, 2019)

sunni said:


> Can you show me what it looks like for you because I’m on iPhone and it’s very obvious to me what’s new and what’s old
> I mean there’s no mistaking it


----------



## sunni (Oct 6, 2019)

sethimus said:


> View attachment 4404117


Thanks yea I see now because mine looks like 
So you can see where I’m confused lol


----------



## sunni (Oct 6, 2019)

*Reported to owner for fixing :*

- zooming in on images
-new threads vs unread not being distinct enough
- highlight text too hard to see


----------



## sethimus (Oct 6, 2019)

having the new ones like on your pic would be great


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 6, 2019)

sunni said:


> I see it moving and all .... what are you on ? I see it on mobile just fine


I finally figured it out. Thanks


----------



## raggyb (Oct 6, 2019)

inconsistent behavior on the login. Login at first the stay logged in button does not check when clicked but I click it anywas. Then my id does not show as it should so I know Im logged in on the screen. So I look not logged in. And I do not get enter text box and it says I need to be logged in. If I click to another screen suddnly my id appears. But it's quirky. sometimes says I need to login and if I do it says I already am logged in, etc etc round and round. 

on PC. FFox https


----------



## lokie (Oct 6, 2019)

sunni said:


> You said post and message stats I see those by hovering over do you not ? Can you show me what you see ?
> What more statistic are you looking for ?
> Can you be more detailed please




There was more information in the old format about messages.
Specifically there was 1 tab, Areas, that gave a breakdown of the total number of posts and what forum they were in.



The Areas tab gave a breakdown that would have looked like the following:

Newbie Central 20 last post yesterday

Toke N Talk 1 last post sept 2009

Spirituality & Sexuality & Philosophy 5 last post april 1900


etc...


----------



## sunni (Oct 6, 2019)

lokie said:


> There was more information in the old format about messages.
> Specifically there was 1 tab, Areas, that gave a breakdown of the total number of posts and what forum they were in.
> 
> View attachment 4404284
> ...


So when you click on someone’s profile you don’t see this bar? This is what you’re asking for it’s there for me
Is it not for you ? The wording is a bit different but it’s what you’re requesting


----------



## lokie (Oct 6, 2019)

sunni said:


> So when you click on someone’s profile you don’t see this bar? This is what you’re asking for it’s there for me
> Is it not for you ? The wording is a bit different but it’s what you’re requesting


Yes. I can see that info.

Can you quickly and easily see where 6,779 post are distributed?

By clicking on the postings link in that screen the post are listed sequentially by date. 
I have not yet found where to find how many of 6,779 posts are posted in TnT.


----------



## inDC4now (Oct 6, 2019)

lokie said:


> Yes. I can see that info.
> 
> Can you quickly and easily see where 6,779 post are distributed?
> 
> ...



In other words, display these search results grouped by thread, expandable by date.


----------



## inDC4now (Oct 6, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> Hey, thanks for your time and efforts and this thread too! Highlighting text does contrast poorly. Now I know it isn't just me! Firefox Quantum. Equally difficult to see the highlighted text in Chrome and Edge too, via windows.


btw, I am refering specifically to the text editor window. hilighting text outside of the editor box shows as a blue. highlighting inside the edit box is a hard to see light gray or white.

thanks again


----------



## Schwagg#12 (Oct 6, 2019)

Same log out issue as Cannabineer in post #14 on a PC


----------



## lokie (Oct 6, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> In other words, display these search results grouped by thread, expandable by date.


A quick view to show how many posts were made in a specific forum is helpful. 
Expandable to individual threads may not be needed, but would also be helpful. 
The old format displayed total postings by forum but did not breakdown to specific threads.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 6, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> btw, I am refering specifically to the text editor window. hilighting text outside of the editor box shows as a blue. highlighting inside the edit box is a hard to see light gray or white.
> 
> thanks again


Like this, right? Same on Android Chrome....


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 6, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> Hey, thanks for your time and efforts and this thread too! Highlighting text does contrast poorly. Now I know it isn't just me! Firefox Quantum. Equally difficult to see the highlighted text in Chrome and Edge too, via windows.


i have the same problem. Highlighting works fine for me if i havent hit the reply tab. In reply mode i cannot see a highlight at all.


----------



## inDC4now (Oct 6, 2019)

I stand corrected @lokie -- it was forums, not threads.


----------



## inDC4now (Oct 6, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> Like this, right?


Exactly @Dougnsalem -- just like that. If you've one has had a few sessions...


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 6, 2019)

Not wanting to clog up the thread, but do you get this tag notification @inDC4now ?


----------



## inDC4now (Oct 6, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> Not wanting to clog up the thread, but do you get this tag notification @inDC4now ?


Yes @Dougnsalem I received two, one for the "reaction" and one for "mentioned"


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 6, 2019)

@sunni or @Admin , I see something that really kinda sucks. This is just imho, but I don't think it's a good thing.

If I post a url link for another site, for others to go check out; all that comes up in my post is.....

"You are being redirected..." for the link.

That's not good. It used to be, other posters would actually see the whole url, before they clicked it. So like if I saw someone posted a link to wwww.joesporn.comm, I would have enough sense not to hit it. Can't do that now. Here is an example of a link that I posted in another thread.....



You are being redirected...




This is on Android running Chrome. Thanks again!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 7, 2019)

Try logging out. The page never reloads as logged out.


----------



## raggyb (Oct 7, 2019)

raggyb said:


> inconsistent behavior on the login. Login at first the stay logged in button does not check when clicked but I click it anywas. Then my id does not show as it should so I know Im logged in on the screen. So I look not logged in. And I do not get enter text box and it says I need to be logged in. If I click to another screen suddnly my id appears. But it's quirky. sometimes says I need to login and if I do it says I already am logged in, etc etc round and round.
> 
> on PC. FFox https


I also see something like machine language in the checkboxes, such as the stay logged in checkbox and the boxes next to Forums, What's new and Members, for example. Says something like
F0
D7
in the box or maybe the 7 is a gamma. For me this upgrade is pretty fucked. Am I the only one?


----------



## raggyb (Oct 7, 2019)

edit: here is a shot of the boxes. The stay login box like this does not check


----------



## sunni (Oct 8, 2019)

lokie said:


> Yes. I can see that info.
> 
> Can you quickly and easily see where 6,779 post are distributed?
> 
> ...


ah i see whatcha you mean now
suppose that portion is gone, we went from version 1.4 to 2.1.4 . so expect larger differences than if we upgraded at regular inverals when it should be a slower transition,xenforo isin control of these specific things so there isnt much i can do.as for stats, we have what we have now, sorry that they are not the way you preferred, i too have some things i dont like about the new user interface.


----------



## sunni (Oct 8, 2019)

*Reported to owner for fixing :*
*
- zooming in on images
-new threads vs unread not being distinct enough*
*- highlight text too hard to see
- log out issues
- android highlighting issue
- a youtube log in issues
- redirect link thing *


----------



## sunni (Oct 8, 2019)

Just to add , somethings in here are becoming more user preference, I understand that some people have a really hard time with change myself included especially when the forum jumps into such a big transition , but at some of user preferences we are the mercy of xenforo itself when you jump from version 1.4 to 2.1.4 theres gunna be some differences, 

Ultimately I cannot make everyone aesthetically happy with the website, wish i could

If you have an actual bug its best you give methe full information needed, I dont need anyone reply quoting yes me too, or explaining peoples words for extra text,keep this thread very clean simple text and photo reporting 
If i ask for clarification its not because im being an asshole it is because i need this info before i can pass it onto the owner.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 8, 2019)

sunni said:


> *Reported to owner for fixing :*
> *
> - zooming in on images
> -new threads vs unread not being distinct enough*
> ...




Samsung Note 10+

Can't underline, bolden, italicize, etc.

That's what you're calling 'android highlighting issue's' correct? 

Just in case it's not, I'm having that problem.

And I'd almost swear it worked the first couple days, but maybe not. I'm pretty sure I italicized something once lately.

Thanks.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 8, 2019)

Never mind. I guess you have to hit this first and it works.


----------



## lokie (Oct 8, 2019)

sunni said:


> ah i see whatcha you mean now
> suppose that portion is gone, we went from version 1.4 to 2.1.4 . so expect larger differences than if we upgraded at regular inverals when it should be a slower transition,xenforo isin control of these specific things so there isnt much i can do.as for stats, we have what we have now, sorry that they are not the way you preferred, i too have some things i dont like about the new user interface.


----------



## Kushash (Oct 9, 2019)

@sunni or @Admin , 

On my lap top with windows 10, I can highlight text from other members posts above and the text will turn dark blue and is easy to copy.
If I try to highlight the text in my reply here the color is nearly the same as the background. The highlight is white on a grey background. Very hard to see.


----------



## sunni (Oct 9, 2019)

Kushash said:


> @sunni or @Admin ,
> 
> On my lap top with windows 10, I can highlight text from other members posts above and the text will turn dark blue and is easy to copy.
> If I try to highlight the text in my reply here the color is nearly the same as the background. The highlight is white on a grey background. Very hard to see.


Please see my above post it’s been reported as a bug we know


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 14, 2019)

For people on Android Chrome that are having the highlighting issue in the reply box.... See post#14 here....






dark mode


waddup RIU, hope youre well. was wondering if theres a dark mode planned at all? cheers



www.rollitup.org





This will get dark mode going for Chrome. I find it MUCH easier to read the whole site, and the highlighting now is VERY easy to see. Just something to try.....


----------



## Rewerb (Oct 21, 2019)

'Not getting notifications of thread updates or PM's.

Easily fixable please?


----------



## grapenut2457 (Oct 21, 2019)

Exactly what does this mean when I try to upload a short video? "The uploaded file does not have an allowed extension."


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2019)

grapenut2457 said:


> Exactly what does this mean when I try to upload a short video? "The uploaded file does not have an allowed extension."


it means however youre uploading tyhe video from we dont use that , howre you trying to upload


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2019)

Rewerb said:


> 'Not getting notifications of thread updates or PM's.
> 
> Easily fixable please?


its been reported


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2019)

*Reported to owner for fixing :

- zooming in on images
-new threads vs unread not being distinct enough
- highlight text too hard to see
- log out issues
- android highlighting issue
- a youtube log in issues
- redirect link thing 
-Emails not coming through*


----------



## grapenut2457 (Oct 23, 2019)

sunni said:


> it means however youre uploading tyhe video from we dont use that , howre you trying to upload


It’s a .mov video from an iPad. I use the attach files button beneath reply field...


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2019)

grapenut2457 said:


> It’s a .mov video from an iPad. I use the attach files button beneath reply field...


we dont support that it says right in the uploader what we do support right under the uploader this is why you are getting an error 
Approved sitesYou may insert media from these sources

Apple Music
Dailymotion
Facebook
Flickr
Giphy
Imgur
Instagram
Liveleak
Metacafe
Pinterest
Reddit
SoundCloud
Spotify
Tumblr
Twitch
Twitter
Vimeo
YouTube


----------



## grapenut2457 (Oct 24, 2019)

sunni said:


> we dont support that it says right in the uploader what we do support right under the uploader this is why you are getting an error
> Approved sitesYou may insert media from these sources
> 
> Apple Music
> ...


Great thanks... So what is the "attach files" button for?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> Yes @Dougnsalem I received two, one for the "reaction" and one for "mentioned"


I'm not getting mentions, quotes and reactions yes, mentions no.


----------



## sunni (Oct 27, 2019)

can you please again keep this thread clear of jokes and memes and large photos, as well as back and forth chatter....its for bug reporting only, i need it clear to make sure its organized or else its too much to sift through and things get lost. ive said this a few times now.


----------



## sunni (Oct 27, 2019)

grapenut2457 said:


> Great thanks... So what is the "attach files" button for?


that is for pictures from your pc or phone. weve always had insert image or attach image that is explained in the riu faq and user feature post located here https://rollitup.org/t/riu-user-guide-faq-2019.997428/


----------



## sunni (Oct 28, 2019)

Ok repairs should be in 
Keyword ...should 
Let do some testing


----------



## sunni (Oct 28, 2019)

For attached images on the top right there’s a magnifying glass that’s how you use the zoom in on attached images for mobile now not finger pinching


----------



## iMavrick92 (Oct 31, 2019)

The site is definitely looking cleaner and all of the images on the posts that I have been reviewing have all worked great. So far so good!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 10, 2019)

Hi Sunni, thanks for your support.

I’m using iOS and Firefox and I always get this partial load when I click on a photo.


----------



## Brettman (Nov 10, 2019)

Yeah I get that too. And I can’t zoom on it unless I click this button which opens a new tab lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi sunni
Post 15182281 has an at mention of my username, but it didn’t give me an alert.


----------



## sunni (Dec 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Hi sunni
> Post 15182281 has an at mention of my username, but it didn’t give me an alert.


Are you getting alerted from other ones ? Or completely no alerts when mentioned ?
We’re you quoted 
I have no ability to randomly look up post 15182281 so can’t see it


----------



## Just Be (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm not getting notifications to watched threads.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jan 23, 2020)

Spell check has gone all weird for me since the changes too.


----------



## sunni (Jan 24, 2020)

Just Be said:


> I'm not getting notifications to watched threads.


try unwatching than rewatching


----------



## sunni (Jan 24, 2020)

spell check is your browser, so i need more info regarding that "spell check doesnt work" doesnt give me a lick of info


----------



## Just Be (Jan 24, 2020)

sunni said:


> try unwatching than rewatching


Thanks, Sunni. I tried that. I still get notifications from recently watched threads but it's the ones that I changed my settings from email notified to just notified here on RIU that aren't working. I should have been clearer about that in my initial post..


----------



## sunni (Jan 24, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Thanks, Sunni. I tried that. I still get notifications from recently watched threads but it's the ones that I changed my settings from email notified to just notified here on RIU that aren't working. I should have been clearer about that in my initial post..


if you go to your watched threads area is the threads blacked like bolded signfying that theres new posts?


----------



## Just Be (Jan 24, 2020)

sunni said:


> if you go to your watched threads area is the threads blacked like bolded signfying that theres new posts?


I don't know. I'm not exactly sure where I'm to find my 'watched threads' area.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 24, 2020)

Good read. First I noticed this thread. I tried to copy/paste a video I made a few yrs ago yesterday from Imgur's site. That failed. Although still images from Imgur did/does work.


----------



## sunni (Jan 24, 2020)

Just Be said:


> I don't know. I'm not exactly sure where I'm to find my 'watched threads' area.


Under the menu are you mobile or pc ?


----------



## sunni (Jan 24, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Good read. First I noticed this thread. I tried to copy/paste a video I made a few yrs ago yesterday from Imgur's site. That failed. Although still images from Imgur did/does work.


Is it large ? Did it say why it failed. ?


----------



## Just Be (Jan 24, 2020)

sunni said:


> Under the menu are you mobile or pc ?


PC


----------



## Just Be (Jan 24, 2020)

sunni said:


> if you go to your watched threads area is the threads blacked like bolded signfying that theres new posts?


I found it and yes, threads with new posts that I haven't yet read are in bold faced type.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 24, 2020)

sunni said:


> Is it large ? Did it say why it failed. ?


Don't remember the error message if there was one. What I do remember a gray line ended up in my reply box instead of a video or the dreaded red X.

It could have been too large, it was 3 photos stitched together running one after the other with crappy music Imgur added.

Made it into large thumbnail, I'll give it a go. Its my first indoor grow in 2018....24 days into 12/12

--->


http://imgur.com/ABGljOhl


okay, small thumbnail I'll try next: 



http://imgur.com/ABGljOht


----------



## sunni (Jan 24, 2020)

Just Be said:


> I found it and yes, threads with new posts that I haven't yet read are in bold faced type.


Until I can see why you’re not getting alerts via the notification go there for your watched threads


----------



## Just Be (Jan 24, 2020)

sunni said:


> Until I can see why you’re not getting alerts via the notification go there for your watched threads


I will. Thanks!


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 24, 2020)

First time trying to post a video on a message board, its probably my noobness, Sunni. I can not delete that shite music Imgur adds!!!!

Prayer Pupil, 2018 first grow, day 24 of 12/12.......pulled it day 59....2 plants, 6.5 dry zees


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 24, 2020)

sunni said:


> Until I can see why you’re not getting alerts via the notification go there for your watched threads



I've noticed that I am not getting an alert when someone tags me.

It could be because I am not very alert.


----------



## 1212ham (Jan 24, 2020)

sunni said:


> spell check is your browser, so i need more info regarding that "spell check doesnt work" doesnt give me a lick of info


For me, it often indicates every word in the sentence is misspelled.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jan 24, 2020)

sunni said:


> spell check is your browser, so i need more info regarding that "spell check doesnt work" doesnt give me a lick of info


This is the only site it happens on so I figured it had something to do with here. Not a big deal as I tend to proof read everything before posting and am a very good speller. Things like whole paragraphs underlined red and words that are obviously misspelled not underlined keep happening. But only here.

Like I say, no biggy and thanks for responding.


----------



## sunni (Jan 24, 2020)

1212ham said:


> For me, it often indicates every word in the sentence is misspelled.





OldMedUser said:


> This is the only site it happens on so I figured it had something to do with here. Not a big deal as I tend to proof read everything before posting and am a very good speller. Things like whole paragraphs underlined red and words that are obviously misspelled not underlined keep happening. But only here.
> 
> Like I say, no biggy and thanks for responding.


but still more info? ..browser? pc? mac? iphone?


----------



## OldMedUser (Jan 24, 2020)

sunni said:


> but still more info? ..browser? pc? mac? iphone?


Until a week ago I was using a Win7 desktop with FireFox but switched back to Win10 now with FF and it's persisted.

I haven't accessed the site on my phone actually as I hate using it for stuff like that. I text like a Boomer!


----------



## sunni (Jan 25, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> Until a week ago I was using a Win7 desktop with FireFox but switched back to Win10 now with FF and it's persisted.
> 
> I haven't accessed the site on my phone actually as I hate using it for stuff like that. I text like a Boomer! View attachment 4463952
> 
> View attachment 4463953


ill check with firefox i use chrome no issues. but i also have grammly add on


----------



## 1212ham (Jan 25, 2020)

sunni said:


> but still more info? ..browser? pc? mac? iphone?


Sorry,  FireFox and Win 7, on three different computers.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Feb 3, 2020)

there's no way to delete your riu account ?


----------



## Justkickinit420 (Feb 3, 2020)

Brettman said:


> I’m still having trouble zooming on attachments, I can click on them and view them, but if I try to zoom it just kind of explodes to full zoom. iPhone SE


 I’m having this issue, have iPhone 7


----------



## sunni (Feb 4, 2020)

keep this to bug reporting only plerase no chatter. too hard for me to help with issues


----------



## sunni (Feb 4, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> there's no way to delete your riu account ?


i can ban your account if youd like so you cant log in but we dont delete.


----------



## Justkickinit420 (Feb 4, 2020)

Justkickinit420 said:


> I’m having this issue, have iPhone 7


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2020)

yes i saw. i dont have an iphone 7 but thats a pretty old model . sometimes tech gets too old we cant continue to support it.


----------



## Justkickinit420 (Feb 5, 2020)

sunni said:


> yes i saw. i dont have an iphone 7 but thats a pretty old model . sometimes tech gets too old we cant continue to support it.


Wow. Not only does apple suppress the batteries to make you buy a new phone but RIU now is involved saying phone is to old to support. 
Thought I’ve heard it all


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2020)

Justkickinit420 said:


> Wow. Not only does apple suppress the batteries to make you buy a new phone but RIU now is involved saying phone is to old to support.
> Thought I’ve heard it all


were a small free website, not everyones old devices can be supported. we are the limits of the software we have to provide free content to you.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2020)

Justkickinit420 said:


> Apparently you must have the latest most expensive tech in order to be in your site. 3 years old is to old


Really? I'm using an iPhone 6 without any issues.


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2020)

Look buddy im not here to be someones punching bag because they're frustrated with whatever in their life. I have my own life problems too, and I dont take it out on others.

I* suggested MAYBE* your phones software isnt compatible with our website at this time due to its age

You don't get to treat me like a piece of garbage because that makes you feel upset. This is a free website I work as a volunteer on but behind this computer I am a real person. 

No i dont need "thicker" skin, I need you to talk to me in a manner of a decent human being while I assist with your issues. If you cant do that Im not going to stand here and help you.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Feb 5, 2020)

sunni said:


> Look buddy im not here to be someones punching bag because they're frustrated with whatever in their life. I have my own life problems too, and I dont take it out on others.
> 
> I* suggested MAYBE* your phones software isnt compatible with our website at this time due to its age
> 
> ...


Sorry to clutter the thread, but most of us really appreciate what you do. Thanks!


----------



## raggyb (Feb 8, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> Sorry to clutter the thread, but most of us really appreciate what you do. Thanks!


yes sight's working better


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Feb 9, 2020)

sunni a lot of people depend on you weekly i spend most of my time reading. but I would like to thank for your work.


----------



## sunni (Feb 10, 2020)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> sunni a lot of people depend on you weekly i spend most of my time reading. but I would like to thank for your work.


thanks <3


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2020)

Hey sunni, quite often I don't get a notification of a new post in threads I am watching. I'm using a laptop with Win 10 and google. I'll reload the page and still no red bell...???


----------



## sunni (Feb 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> Hey sunni, quite often I don't get a notification of a new post in threads I am watching. I'm using a laptop with Win 10 and google. I'll reload the page and still no red bell...???


I believe it goes just directly to watched threads from my understanding unless you’re alerted as in someone quotes you or @ your name


----------



## BobThe420Builder (May 12, 2020)

Sorry for not reading all 7 pages

But are uploaded images stripped of all meta data...you know, owners data, location,IP, etc

Thanks all

Bob


----------



## spek9 (May 12, 2020)

BobThe420Builder said:


> Sorry for not reading all 7 pages
> 
> But are uploaded images stripped of all meta data...you know, owners data, location,IP, etc
> 
> ...


Not to at least my understanding, no.


----------



## BobThe420Builder (May 12, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Not to at least my understanding, no.


Thanks my friend


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (May 13, 2020)

BobThe420Builder said:


> Sorry for not reading all 7 pages
> 
> But are uploaded images stripped of all meta data...you know, owners data, location,IP, etc
> 
> ...


I sent the admin info on how to provide this in THIS thread but I haven't heard anything since then.


----------



## BobThe420Builder (May 13, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> I sent the admin info on how to provide this in THIS thread but I haven't heard anything since then.


It's easy to do on this platform, but if they don't, admins, pretty much says they don't care to protect their members

Too bad


----------



## spek9 (May 13, 2020)

BobThe420Builder said:


> It's easy to do on this platform, but if they don't, admins, pretty much says they don't care to protect their members
> 
> Too bad


New user, complaining about how a free website doesn't protect you from your own lack of responsibility and accountability.

Go back to Facebook where you're always protected.


----------



## BobThe420Builder (May 13, 2020)

spek9 said:


> New user, complaining about how a free website doesn't protect you from your own lack of responsibility and accountability.
> 
> Go back to Facebook where you're always protected.


Yer an amazing individual

I'm gunna follow you around for SURE


----------



## sunni (May 14, 2020)

were literally in the middle of a pandemic right now, we have other priorities in our lives than the free website we maintain.


----------



## Oeck (Aug 10, 2020)

Hi @sunni,

A quick one here. I have noticed some links go to the www and non-www version of the website. This requires either manually logging in again or adding or removing www in the browser. I am assuming you are using apache so the fix for it is relatively quick and easy. You can add this to you .htaccess file and it should fix the issue;


```
RewriteEngine On
    RewriteCond %{HTTPS} off [OR]
    RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www\. [NC]
    RewriteRule ^ https://www.rollitup.org%{REQUEST_URI} [R=301,L,NE]
```
This will force https and www.

Regards,
Peter @ Oeck.


----------



## sunni (Aug 11, 2020)

Oeck said:


> Hi @sunni,
> 
> A quick one here. I have noticed some links go to the www and non-www version of the website. This requires either manually logging in again or adding or removing www in the browser. I am assuming you are using apache so the fix for it is relatively quick and easy. You can add this to you .htaccess file and it should fix the issue;
> 
> ...


I dont do any coding for the website but ill pass it on 
were currently working on our website atm so that might be it


----------



## PhatNuggz (Aug 11, 2020)

Is there a fix so I can C/P funnees?


----------



## sunni (Aug 11, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> Is there a fix so I can C/P funnees?


? could you explain better so i can assist you?


----------



## PhatNuggz (Aug 12, 2020)

sunni said:


> ? could you explain better so i can assist you?



Sure. I like to c/p memes from the Pix that make you laugh, but they seem to be locked out of me being able to. No problem on other sites


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> Sure. I like to c/p memes from the Pix that make you laugh, but they seem to be locked out of me being able to. No problem on other sites


you mean copy paste?
i just tried it and it works for me could you tell me what youre using? browser etc?


----------



## PhatNuggz (Aug 13, 2020)

sunni said:


> you mean copy paste?
> i just tried it and it works for me could you tell me what youre using? browser etc?


yes copy/paste

FireFox I do have an AdGuard, BUT, it does not interfere on other sites


----------



## sunni (Aug 13, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> yes copy/paste
> 
> FireFox I do have an AdGuard, BUT, it does not interfere on other sites


I checked it out and its working for me, are you right hand clicking copy image or how are you doing it exactly?


----------



## PhatNuggz (Aug 14, 2020)

sunni said:


> I checked it out and its working for me, are you right hand clicking copy image or how are you doing it exactly?


yes right hand click, then try to move to my email to paste, but only get the code, not the images


----------



## sunni (Aug 14, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> yes right hand click, then try to move to my email to paste, but only get the code, not the images


so youre trying to copy the image into an email?
you may need to save the file instead, Im not able to provide support to external things like emails or other software programs , websites because I dont know much about them.


----------



## BobThe420Builder (Aug 14, 2020)

Download the image....done


----------



## PhatNuggz (Aug 14, 2020)

sunni said:


> so youre trying to copy the image into an email?
> you may need to save the file instead, Im not able to provide support to external things like emails or other software programs , websites because I dont know much about them.



Thanks.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 15, 2020)

Cannot attach pictures or copy and paste said picture from somewhere else to here. Still seem to be able to link stuff. So seems to only apply to pictures.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Nov 15, 2020)

Lucky Luke said:


> Cannot attach pictures or copy and paste said picture from somewhere else to here. Still seem to be able to link stuff. So seems to only apply to pictures.


I'm also having issues trying to upload images. "Oops. We ran into a problem"


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 15, 2020)

Glad to see I wasn't the only one having problems posting pics.


----------



## BobThe420Builder (Nov 15, 2020)

Yup

I can't upload either on the ATTACH FILE link

THE UPLOAD FAILED BECAUSE THE FILE COULD NOT BE WRITTEN TO THE SERVER... ETC ETC ETC


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 15, 2020)

....and here I am trying to upload a pic of what the screen looks like trying to upload a pic smh...oh boy.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Nov 15, 2020)

error


Image error hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co


----------



## sunni (Nov 15, 2020)

weare aware of the photo upload issue <3


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 17, 2020)

pics are down again.


----------



## sunni (Nov 17, 2020)

Lucky Luke said:


> pics are down again.


Hmm nope not on my end 
What issue are you having


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 17, 2020)

sunni said:


> Hmm nope not on my end
> What issue are you having


same. cannot copy and past a pic.

was fixed after my post a few up mentioning it but now back.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 17, 2020)

I wanted to copy a paste a pic from an older thread of mine. I click on the pick to make it not a thumbnail and then copy and go to the place on riu i want to paste it to and no..get the OOppps pop up.
If i dont click on the pick to make it larger than a thumbnail then it will work ive just found out. Strange one. 
see 

#107,566


----------



## sunni (Nov 17, 2020)

Lucky Luke said:


> I wanted to copy a paste a pic from an older thread of mine. I click on the pick to make it not a thumbnail and then copy and go to the place on riu i want to paste it to and no..get the OOppps pop up.
> If i dont click on the pick to make it larger than a thumbnail then it will work ive just found out. Strange one.
> see
> 
> #107,566



test


----------



## sunni (Nov 17, 2020)

Lucky Luke said:


> I wanted to copy a paste a pic from an older thread of mine. I click on the pick to make it not a thumbnail and then copy and go to the place on riu i want to paste it to and no..get the OOppps pop up.
> If i dont click on the pick to make it larger than a thumbnail then it will work ive just found out. Strange one.
> see
> 
> #107,566


gotta be something with you cause its working for me, try clearing your cache,


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 17, 2020)

sunni said:


> View attachment 4745088View attachment 4745088
> test


Yep. Small pic like me. Can u click to enlarge it and then copy and paste? cause i cannot.
Is it perhaps from a prev bug as that original photo used to be a large one? https://www.rollitup.org/t/luckys-fridge.916437/


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 17, 2020)

sunni said:


> gotta be something with you cause its working for me, try clearing your cache,


OK ill try to explain myself better.
Go to https://www.rollitup.org/t/luckys-fridge.916437/ and click on a picture to make it larger (so u can actually see it)
Copy picture
Paste picture here.
If i try to do that i get the opps something went wrong pop up.


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2020)

Lucky Luke said:


> OK ill try to explain myself better.
> Go to https://www.rollitup.org/t/luckys-fridge.916437/ and click on a picture to make it larger (so u can actually see it)
> Copy picture
> Paste picture here.
> If i try to do that i get the opps something went wrong pop up.


I see now, you can download the photo and use the insert upload instead of attachment and put full image and it works
see below

I highly doubt given we are about to launch a new RIU that we will fix it so you can copy paste your attachements from large works when that is not a common route people usually take,


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 18, 2020)

sunni said:


> I see now, you can download the photo and use the insert upload instead of attachment and put full image and it works
> see below
> 
> I highly doubt given we are about to launch a new RIU that we will fix it so you can copy paste your attachements from large works when that is not a common route people usually take,
> ...


When is the new one being rolled out?

Thankyou!. I shall just steal this one. haha


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2020)

Lucky Luke said:


> When is the new one being rolled out?
> 
> Thankyou!. I shall just steal this one. haha


No expected date yet we’ve been working hard on it though


----------

